# *** FS: Custom Fabricated Exhaust Manifolds ***



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

CTSturbo is proud to offer a full line of Blais Fab products, produced by the infamous "fast_a2_20v" aka Peter Blais. IM or email for details on Log manifolds, tubular manifolds, intake manifolds and all your custom fab needs.
Here are a few pictures for reference:
















































All flanges are CNC machined from 1018 Structural steel.
Turbo Manifold pricing:
1.8T 20V built to spec: *395US shipped*
16V built to spec: *395US shipped*
8V built to spec: *350US shipped*
Tubular Manifolds built to spec: *IM for details*
Feel free to contact us via Email: [email protected]

Kind Regards,
Clayton


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: *** FS: Custom Fabricated Exhaust Manifolds *** (Rippinralf)*

sexy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -Matt


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Wanted to add a few things... All manifolds come with studs *everywhere* applicable... They are fabricated from BEEFY 8 gauge 304 stainless steel and as you can see extremely beefy flanges... All flanges are machined flat, cut where applicable, and lovingly caressed to ensure a trouble free application. (just kidding about the caress) 
One VERY popular application is built to use ATP stg 3 downpipes but custom turbo placements are available as requested.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

what ever happened to schdule 40 being ovrekill?


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

bump for pete, great guy great product


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

heres the one pete made for me. i LOVE it.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (0027gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0027gti* »_heres the one pete made for me. i LOVE it. 

Yes, note the original poster of the thread







I'm waiting on something from Mr Blais myself


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

I want a Petey Pablo manifold! Hopefully someone will buy my ATP mani.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Bora1.8IV)*

peter, are the tubulars made from stainless as well?
you can do a k26 and audi wg flange right?
i'll pm you for a price on a 20v tubular


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

where the pics of the tubular? i've been waiting to see them for some time now.


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Yes, note the original poster of the thread







I'm waiting on something from Mr Blais myself










did i mention that i got my turbo from CTSTURBO.COM?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

The main problem with the tubulars is basically there needs to be 2 versions one for MK2 mk3 and one for mk4. (due to the rear motor mount) 
anyways, i'm working on both right now... price? not totally sure yet, but one things for sure... one helluva lot cheaper then full race


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We should be testing a complete MKIII tubular manifold shortly with a true Garrett GT30R-12 no rebuilds here, Haltech E6K, siemens 750cc's and a few other goodies.


----------



## EMphasedJetta (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

bump for clayton and some quality pieces...


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_We should be testing a complete MKIII tubular manifold shortly with a true Garrett GT30R-12 no rebuilds here, Haltech E6K, siemens 750cc's and a few other goodies. 


I still think that car is going to be slow clay...


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (BORA-Nos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA-Nos* »_
I still think that car is going to be slow clay...
















I'm keeping those porsche wheels now





















just kiddin boss


----------



## NAHCHO (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*









Looks even bigger sitting in front of me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I havent got it on the car yet, but when i do ill get some pics of it so you can see it installed on a car. Awesome quality by the way.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

yes, when they aren't being used as exhaust manifolds, they make great weapons.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** FS: Custom Fabricated Exhaust Manifolds *** (Rippinralf)*

Nice welds! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## malcman (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice looking manifold, I should have held off on buying the one I did and got yours


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2005)

*Re: *** FS: Custom Fabricated Exhaust Manifolds *** (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_Nice welds! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

exactly


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

got a 20v, t3 flange ext w/g in stock








hot off the press... err... fab table?


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The CTS army is taking over







. Bump for some quality looking ****, this should keep the vw FI community goin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you build it they will come......


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_The CTS army is taking over







. Bump for some quality looking ****, this should keep the vw FI community goin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you build it they will come......

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanks for the Kind words,
wait till you see the tubular manifolds!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)




----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

how about some intake manis there guys......made any of those yet and what kind of price are we (the consumer) looking at ?
BTW, great looking exhaust manis, too bad i already have one.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (scott66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scott66* »_how about some intake manis there guys......made any of those yet and what kind of price are we (the consumer) looking at ?
BTW, great looking exhaust manis, too bad i already have one.

Theyre in the works







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)




----------



## 4cefed (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im running a pete mani on my MKIII 20v and the things rocks, when not in use, i use it as a jack point for my motor







Now if i could only get clay to hook me up with unitronic............







f'in canucks


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

hey i'm canadian


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

Can you make me one for a 2001 8v, that will take a turbonetics t3 super 60 with a turbosmart 38 mm wastegate and still clear my firewall, im still waiting for my EIP manifold and about to start looking eleswhere.


----------



## KTWF (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (automagp68)*

do you have any pics of that manifold instaled on a car that runs


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

automagp68 
yes, that is no problem. 
KTWF - 
0027gti's car... here 
4cefed's here
These just were a couple of guys cool enough to post some pics and such after they got there parts. lots more have gone out the door into never neverland.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_automagp68 
yes, that is no problem. 
KTWF - 
0027gti's car... here 
These just were a couple of guys cool enough to post some pics and such after they got there parts. lots more have gone out the door into never neverland. 

only pics in this thread are of that guy who fires peole and has the worst hair ever. can't remember wtf his name is, its still early for me


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Youre fired


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Have you guy's done anything for the UR quattro?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

unfortunatly I don't own a long. car as of yet so building parts for them is difficult at best. :-/


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (beermonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beermonster* »_Have you guy's done anything for the UR quattro?

are you looking to maintain the *log* style or you want to relocate the turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

up


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

no vr6 manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2005)

Not at this time.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_no vr6 manifolds?

Yea, no VR love Clay?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

we've got VR love, just no VR to work off of.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Crap, i wish i could help out, i wouldnt mind getting rid of this atp mani. in favor of something tubular with the wastegate somehwere else.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

They love me and my vr... but they want nothing to do with me


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You guys need VR6 head flanges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_Crap, i wish i could help out, i wouldnt mind getting rid of this atp mani. in favor of something tubular with the wastegate somehwere else. 

Haha, Justin I have the ATP manifolds, just not the custom fabbed ones yet. Remember the incident with the DSS stage 5s on the MKII out here. Well they went back again. The car is up on the trading block, so if you know someone that wants a 625+whp MKII VRT I might know someone that is willing to sell it. It should be goin to the dyno again within the next couple weeks to dune the DTA some more.








Thanks for the Bump Justin









Evan, we might be interested in some head flanges though.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the top!


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

What would you consider to be the advantage over let's say an ATP cast iron one ??
I mean, it's behind the engine so the looks are not a major factor ....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Sergio Syncro)*

looks is always a concern. even if its INSIDE the motor!
a tubular manifold will out flow a log style.
the only advantage a welded log manifold has over an "atp cast" manifold is that it will be more robust/sturdy.


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

Isn't a cast iron manifold stronger than ANY welded one ????


----------



## ArticFox (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sergio Syncro)*

The pipe itself should break before Welds itself if your a good enough welder.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Sergio Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sergio Syncro* »_Isn't a cast iron manifold stronger than ANY welded one ????

absolutly not


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

What are the drawback of a tubular turbo manifold apart from it's price ?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Sergio Syncro)*

a tubular will place the turbo in a different location.
this will mean your on your own for making the downpipe/boost pipe/intake pipe. a cast manifold would be cast by a company that MOST LIKLEY sells a kit that has all this stuff pre made.
also
youd be silly not to run an external wastegate since they are better. but, this will mean your on your own for the dump tube.
thoes are the only drawbacks.


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Well this is the story:
Mk2 Golf with Syncro, so the downpipe will have to be made custom anyway as no other DP is compatible.
Turbo that will be used is a big T3/T04E, Stage 3 wheel so clearance behind the engine IS an issue with that Mk2 firewall.
External wastegate WILL be used indeed so that's not an issue.
Noticed that the Tubular that Killah sells is made of mild Steel, isn't that a drawback ?
Also, i'm not planning to push 600+ Hp out of that engine, i'm aiming at about 400-425HP at the crank, is the better flowing manifold compared to those Lug types really an issue ?
Thanks for enlightning me,


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Sergio Syncro)*

Killa has a mild steel and a stainless steel mani, both will be ok


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

[email protected]/fast_a2_20v..........the pricing for your manifolds in your signatures does not reflect the prices in your fist post as of today.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
the only advantage a welded log manifold has over an "atp cast" manifold is that it will be more robust/sturdy.

Thanks for the imput guys, Our manifolds are excellently welded by pete himself, customizable to your preference, and best of all cheap for what your getting!


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_[email protected]/fast_a2_20v..........the pricing for your manifolds in your signatures does not reflect the prices in your fist post as of today. 

They all have different prices in their sigs for everything.


----------



## ArticFox (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sleepy Mk1)*

Its a game i guess. You PM the guy with the lowest price to get the biggest savings.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Sleepy Mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy Mk1* »_They all have different prices in their sigs for everything.

Were currently running sales that our Sigs do not advertise


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Were currently running sales that our Sigs do not advertise

the signature pricing is cheaper than the first post pricing,....got to keep that pricing consistent

_Modified by purple-pill at 7:29 AM 5-28-2005_
if i buy one based on the price on the first post i pay a minimum of 350 which i am assuming does not include hardware.....and in this sig it says...
Tig welded Stainless 20v manifolds... For all turbos and setups... $325 Shipped with studs. if you are running sales that your sigs do not advertise...does that mean they are less than $325 with hardware



_Modified by purple-pill at 7:36 AM 5-28-2005_


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

bump for some nice mani's and cts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

Are these 2.0 manifolds using the T3 flange?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Boragirl03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boragirl03* »_Are these 2.0 manifolds using the T3 flange?

You can have T25 or T3 flange, they are custom fabricated for your setup.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (0027gti)*

Is this manifold running on a car?










_Modified by slappynuts at 6:16 AM 6-8-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yes built that one last fall sometime.


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Here's a couple pics of mine installed, I polished it up a little.


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Here's a couple pics of mine installed, I polished it up a little.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*

How about the AFM?How ya gonna run that?I guess you don't need one if you can live with the backfiring everytime you take your foot off the gas.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Hugh is running a standalone if my memory serves.


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Correct you are sir.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*

What about an air filter?Hole saw through the raintray?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_What about an air filter?Hole saw through the raintray?

who needs rain trays, but you could use a hole saw, plasma cutter, sawzall, etc. if you wanted. Thanks for the bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

haha you don't have to holesaw anything, there is miles of room. 
Go back to making some stainless steel shrink. After your done that send it to nasa and explain how that works, i'm sure they'd like to know.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

wow, those welds are beautifull http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*

Yeah, plenty of room.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_. Thanks for the bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem.I just don't want to make the same mistakes you guys are making.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yea it would be tragic to use the right material for the job.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Mild steel does last alot longer than SS.You would know this if you have been making these things as long as I have.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

bump for not being junk, mild steel, schedule 40 manis. these manis are a steal, and you can actually get your wrench on it.







no warping, reliefes cut in, single piece flange, benefits just go on...
nice manis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to cts for marketing these.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

i REALLY think we need a "fight forum." would be so awesome, maybe then i could jum in the fab fight and some some of you fools with my smackdown!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

they all just keep diggin graves in my eyes.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

im not on anyones side but what i find funny is those who sell the most advertise the least. at least thats how i see it from proof of people posting pics of their stuff. nice manifolds tho


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I am not interested in pumping out volume, I would rather sell a more expensive manifold I can be proud of. 
On that note, I am always improving the product... Here you can see some shots of my new welding technique and also note the deep yellow color of the stainless steel, which comes from heat treatment after welding. This makes them much less likely to warp when they are first heat cycled.... Check it out







This is just another example, one of many, of how I go to any length to build the highest quality manifold possible. 



















_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 2:28 AM 6-11-2005_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_i REALLY think we need a "fight forum." would be so awesome, maybe then i could jum in the fab fight and some some of you fools with my smackdown!

http://forum.vwsport.com/viewforum.php?f=34


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

lets see some butt welds.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

best i can do are the old pics on page 1, show some butt welds... But thats pretty old school now. Theres not much exposed butt weld left on this manifold now with the flanges stuck all over it, i'll try to get some tommorow I have to build a couple more. 


_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 3:18 AM 6-11-2005_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

what happend to the pics you just posted ???????????


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i decided not to post 6 month old ****. It was good but the picture sucked and really its not the same as what i'm building now.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I guess you are not confident in your own work then


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I said i wanted to get some current pics, and that i will do so tommorow when i fab up some more manifolds, so i can get a nice, unobstructed picture of the butt weld, without all the flanges stuck on it. you got a problem with that? 
Now if you'll excuse me, i'm headed out to the friday night drags. Be a good little pawn and keep bumping up your buddies threads.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: *** FS: Custom Fabricated Exhaust Manifolds *** (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_ you got a problem with that? 
Be a good little pawn and keep bumping up your buddies threads. 

I have no problem with that just leave the pics you posted.
Are you guy's going to lock his threads again ???



_Modified by PITGUY at 6:49 AM 6-11-2005_


----------



## Awadd09 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Intersted in your services for a custom spec exhaust manifold.
I have a 2004 Audi A4 1.8T. SO design would have to be for the Longitudinal 1.8T engine set-up. T25 exhaust flange, potentially external wastegate flange 44mm. Want to keep stock airbox so fit would be tight. 
Any thoughts? WOuld be for GT28R or RS set-up.
Very interested... Let meknow if it can be done..
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Awadd09)*

Check your IM Andrew







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Awadd09 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Thanks, did not see anything in my vortex IM or AIM. No biggy.
You can e-mail directly at [email protected]
Thanks for the response. Look forward to hearing from you and talking further about what I am looking to do.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Awadd09 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (Awadd09)*

Hello... Anyone out there???
Andrew


----------

